
The first winter-over at Concordia (in the Antarctic) - zeveb
http://www.gdargaud.net/Antarctica/WinterDC1.html
======
zeveb
I was inspired to post this by the discussions at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13392730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13392730)

First read it years ago; it's been a favourite since.

